# Paxil is starting to Work on my anxiety!



## crapshoot (Dec 20, 2009)

I began with the paxil on March 26th so its been almost a month. I began with 5mg, then 10 mg, now I'm at 20mg every morning. (for the past 5 days)Even at 5mg, the stuff was making me feel awful! I had D for the first week , dizziness, and a feeling like I wasn't really "with it". I came close to stopping it many times. But I'm happy to say I persevered, and am feeling no more side effects from it. In fact I can actually say, I'm back to feeling normal again







As for my IBS anxiety, which is why I started Paxil in the first place, I think its helping. I went out a couple times today to run errands, and I realized the "what if's" were not there!!!!! That panicky feeling was nowhere. That IS progress for me. Hopefully it just gets better and better!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sounds like progress. Hope things keep looking up!


----------

